# Hyper awareness is driving me nuts.



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I am extremely hyper aware of my own body, even laying down I feel uncomfortable and from the dp my body is numb, so I can't feel a thing.

I feel like whenever I move my arm I'm just watching it, or whenever I'm walking I'm watching it. I feel like nothing but a pair of eyes.

The one thing that's driving me absolutely made is my eyes. I keep thinking about how it's possible to see things and if It's me seeing them, and i use to get panic attacks from it and don't want to be in it again.

I don't even want to get out of bed today from how bad this is.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Driving me absolutely nuts *


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

As far as I understand your dp is about asking yourself things which definetly is not at all comfortable. I feel completly numb, I don t have memories and self sense. My body is sooo light.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

Did anything trigger those feelings for you?


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

this is part of DP, the key is basically to train unawareness. that is the hard part.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2014)

This is so hard and I'm not pretending it's not, but try to get on with life! You will feel terrible in the short term but better for it in the long run. Exercise is great too, I went for a monster workout earlier and have eliminated this nasty symptom for at least the evening! Eventually it will disappear for good.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

I have felt the same way.. All I could do was ignore it and it went away


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks you guys! It's just hard when my body is especially numb from dp, I feel like a shell with nothing in me.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

seafoam mellow said:


> Did anything trigger those feelings for you?


Everything started 2 years ago with anxiety, depression and inner conflicts, then dp came. I can;t connect to any memory and I feel splitted. Since I ve got dp my life changed completly, I broke up with my ex..so I don t know were to fine my self. I feel like I m a zombi. And I have that feeling I can't stand another day like this anymore. I can't not be depressed having dp. I don t find the inner power to go on, the desire to live.


----------



## AGalwaysme (Jan 16, 2014)

Marry,

i know what you are feeling.

Legit, Hyper awareness and hyper nostalgia can be very confronting..

Its a disconnection with yourself, and you become an over observing, over aware being.

quick questions

do you guys have an inner narrative going on all the time. like a story is being played live, and your the narrator, the actor and the audience?

SO your never really a "genuine" moment.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

AGalwaysme said:


> Marry,
> 
> i know what you are feeling.
> 
> ...


I think I can relate to that, I have constant thoughts going through my mind trying to rationalise everything and work out what's going on, like an inner 'coach', it's extremely hard to empty my mind. It feels as if by thinking I am clinging on to sanity, when really I know what I need to do is stop. The thing is when I try to stop I can't put my thoughts onto much else because I am not interested in anything much at the moment other than feeling normal. It's catch 22 so I just try to carry on with life and let things distract me naturally.


----------



## AGalwaysme (Jan 16, 2014)

yep that inner coach, its an inner narrative..

like you have a narrator commenting on your life as you go


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

AGalwaysme said:


> Marry,
> i know what you are feeling.
> Legit, Hyper awareness and hyper nostalgia can be very confronting..
> Its a disconnection with yourself, and you become an over observing, over aware being.
> ...


In a way yes, I have to constantly think to myself I'm the one doing it, I'm in my body and I'm okay. But gosh this sucks so bad..


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I don't have that. Last days I ve started to feel more and more depressed: I keep teeling my self that I m nobody witouh an identity, without memories, personality, that I m zero as a human being etc.


----------



## Adrianne1117 (Dec 21, 2021)

I know this is an old post but were your muscles numb too? Every muscle in my entire body is numb and I cant feel muscle pain or fatigue or a stretch. I cant feel my jaw muscles when I chew and just every muscle I can feel my skin though... ugh


----------



## Daisyw (7 mo ago)

Legitlex_ said:


> I am extremely hyper aware of my own body, even laying down I feel uncomfortable and from the dp my body is numb, so I can't feel a thing.
> 
> I feel like whenever I move my arm I'm just watching it, or whenever I'm walking I'm watching it. I feel like nothing but a pair of eyes.
> 
> ...


I'm dealing with that exact same thing! It can be so disorienting and confusing and overwhelming! I've definitely freaked out and started to panic at my hyper awareness and was so scared I was looking it. I'm in this process and what has helped me a bit is just taking it by each moment and telling myself "I'm here, I'm safe, I trust my vision" just over and over especially when I feel super detached. Feel free to do me anytime. I definitely empathize with you!


----------

